# Prom Hair



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anybody have *good* sites for prom and formal hairstyles?  (I can never find the right things on hairboutique.com, so don't even bother recommending that one )

I have prom coming up and am looking for a good hairstyle!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 14, 2005)

The best prom stuff I've seen is in the magazines, there are a lot out there dedicated JUST to prom makeup and hair. I'd try that!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

you should try the magazines or get a updo for prom. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I was just trying to see if people had any specific sites that they knew of.  Thanks tho.


----------



## PeTaLiUa (Mar 18, 2005)

Try this site!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There are more than 2000 hairstyles!!! I've put it to favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.ukhairdressers.com


----------



## amy (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 26, 2005)

yea magazines have a ton..or even go to your hair dresser..they always have tons of stuff to choose from! Also, if you can't make up your mind..try braids..they are soo cute this year!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 14, 2005)

I love this site. It features celebrity hair and makeup. Good luck!
*http://www.beautyriot.com/HTML/HAIRSTYLES-MAIN.html*


----------

